# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αλλαγή κλουβιού σε κοκατίλ- προσαρμογή;

## jennie.anthi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας... 
Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: 
Έχει μήνες που αγόρασα ένα αρσενικό μη εξημερωμένο (δεν το γνώριζα) κοκατίλ.
Ο πανέμορφος Μπάμπης μ είναι λίγο αγρίμι. Κατά συνέπεια τον είχα στην ησυχία του , προς εγκλήματισμο για αρκετό καιρό. Κάναμε την πρόοδο να φάει από το χέρι μου και έως εκεί... τώρα, είχε έρθει η ώρα να του αγοράσω ένα καινούριο κατάλληλο για αυτόν κλουβι που να χωράει παιχνίδια και να ανοίγει από πάνω. 
Δέν γινόταν η μεταφορά του από το έλα κλουβι στο άλλο με κανένα πιθανό τρόπο.. πέρασαν ώρες και τελικά αναγκαστήκαμε να τον πιάσουμε και να τον βάλουμε...
Γνωρίζω σαφώς ότι αυτή δεν είναι ορθή πρακτική, αλλά δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι όλα πρέπει να γίνουν από το μηδέν πάλι. Θέλω τις συμβουλές σας... έχω διαβάσει άρθρα φυσικά.. με ενδιαφέρει όποιος έχει το χρόνο να με συμβουλέψει βήμα-βήμα ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! 

Ήταν δυστυχώς αναγκαίο κακό αν δεν έμπαινε με κανέναν άλλο τρόπο σε άλλο κλουβί. Ίσως βέβαια αν το είχε λίγες μέρες δίπλα του να το συνηθίσει και μετά βάζατε τη τροφή και το νερό του στο καινούργιο και ανοίγατε τις δύο πόρτες, να έμπαινε. Αυτά όμως είναι υποθέσεις που δεν έχουν νόημα αφού έγινε ήδη η αλλαγή! 
Πιστεύω πως αφού τον κατάφερες να φάει από το χέρι σου μία φορά, θα το επιτύχεις ξανά. Προφανώς είχες κάνει τις σωστές κινήσεις και βήματα, του είχες δώσει το χρόνο του και είχες ακολουθήσει τους δικούς του ρυθμούς. Τι είναι αυτό το επιπλέον που σε προβληματίζει;

----------


## jennie.anthi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.. 
μου κάνει εντύπωση πως παρόλο που οκ έφαγε από το χέρι μ, έχει θέμα όταν πλησιάζουμε το κλουβι.. κάνει αυτό το κλασικό κχχχχχχχχχ.... σαν να φοβάται να τρομάζει; Φοβαμαι μην κάνω κατι λάθος.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.. 
> μου κάνει εντύπωση πως παρόλο που οκ έφαγε από το χέρι μ, έχει θέμα όταν πλησιάζουμε το κλουβι.. κάνει αυτό το κλασικό κχχχχχχχχχ.... σαν να φοβάται να τρομάζει; Φοβαμαι μην κάνω κατι λάθος.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Θα πρέπει να κινείστε πιο αργά όταν πλησιάζετε το κλουβί, να μιλάτε χαμηλότονα και να περνάτε όσο πιο πολύ χρόνο γίνεται δίπλα στο κλουβί μιλώντας του ώσπου να συνηθίσει. Σταδιακά, και όταν το πουλάκι δείχνει ότι νιώθει πιο άνετα (και ασφαλές) θα αυξάνετε τον τόνο της φωνής σας. Χρειάζεται φυσικά πάρα πολλή υπομονή, αλλά είστε ήδη στην πορεία και έχετε ήδη αποτελέσματα οπότε μάλλον δεν θα είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο ήταν στην αρχή. 
Σημαντική επίσης είναι και η θέση του κλουβιού. Να είναι σταθερή με άλλα λόγια και η μία της τουλάχιστον πλευρά να είναι καλυμμένη (π.χ. τοίχος) ώστε το κοκατίλ να νιώθει ασφάλεια. Αν θέλεις βγάλε μας μια φωτογραφία με το κλουβί στον χώρο που το διατηρείτε.

----------


## jennie.anthi

Βεβαίως θ σ βάλω φωτογραφία... γεγονός είναι πως δεν έχει τοίχο από την μια πλευρά. Το έχω ακριβώς μπροστά από το παράθυρο με ανοιχτή κουρτίνα μέρα-νύχτα. 
Προσπαθω όσο είμαι στο σπίτι να κάθομαι δίπλα του... οι ώρες είναι λίγες βέβαια.. σε σχέση με την φωνή θα το βελτιώσω.. ομολογω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο ήρεμη η φωνούλα μ... . Θα στείλω φωτό αργότερα.. 
υ.γ. Είναι και τεμπέλης ή απλά τρομαγμένος; Δεν παίζει με τα παιχνίδια του.. βέβαια δεν είχε και ποτέ ιδιαίτερη δραστηριότητα με παιχνίδια.. δεν του είχα βάλει κ από την αρχή. Επίσης να σας πω ότι δεν του έχω βάλει καθρεφτάκι.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Νομίζω ότι πολύ σωστά έπραξες που δεν του έβαλες καθρεφτάκι. Συνήθως τέτοιες προσθήκες τα οδηγούν να βλέπουν στο είδωλό τους ένα άλλο πουλί (δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τον εαυτό τους στον καθρέφτη), με πολλές συνέπειες όπως ενίοτε να αναμασούν φαγητό (ανεβάζουν δλδ φαγητό από τον πρόλοβο) ώστε να το προσφέρουν στο είδωλό τους. 
Όσον αφορά στο παράθυρο, θα έλεγα ότι καλύτερα σε πρώτη φάση και μέχρι την αποδοχή του κλουβιού του, να καλύψεις την πίσω πλευρά του κλουβιού με ένα πανί ανοιχτόχρωμο κατά προτίμηση ώστε το πουλάκι να νιώθει περισσότερη ασφάλεια, γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι περιορισμένο σε ένα κλουβί χωρίς να μπορεί να φύγει μακριά από κάτι που θα μπορούσε να το στρεσάρει. Αυτό βέβαια είναι υπόθεση, αλλά καθόσον έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς, πολλοί ιδιοκτήτες παπαγάλων έχουν αυτήν την πρακτική σε αλλαγές κλουβιών.

----------


## xrisam

Εχασε ξαφνικά το σπίτι του και είναι πολύ λογικό να νιώθει ανασφάλεια. Θα προσαρμοστεί όμως μην ανησυχείς, δωστου τον χρόνο του. Το κλουβί δεν είναι στρογγυλό? Βάλε μια φώτο αν μπορείς.

----------


## jennie.anthi

Το κλουβι μας δεν ειναι στρογγυλό για να μπορούμε να κουρνιάζουμε... είχα συμβουλευτεί τα τόσο ωραία άρθρα σας πριν το αγοράσω... σας στέλνω φωτό..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Το κλουβι τι διαστάσεις έχει? 

Πως τα πάει μέχρι τώρα? 

Πάντως είναι μια χαρα έχει θέα, ο φραπές του λείπει... :winky: 

Και εγω τα είχα για αρκετα χρόνια μπροστα απο παραθυρο λόγω έλλειψης χώρου. Οπότε τον χειμώνα το βράδυ κλείνεις πατζούρι και σκεπάζεις μην πουτιάσει.

----------


## tasos666

σωστά πρέπει να καλύψεις την πίσω και την πάνω μεριά και έξω να το έχεις  δεν πειράζει μερχι 15 C ανετα αρκεί να μην φυσάει

----------


## jennie.anthi

Διαστάσεις δεν θυμαμαι .. 46*53*8χ και ανοιχτό ύψος 1μ.. καπου εκεί.. στο περίπου τις γράφω.. 
πως τα Πάει. Καλή ερώτηση! Και ότι μπηκα να γράψω πάλι να σας ζητήσω συμβουλές! 
Λοιπόν. . . Το έχω αφήσει στην ησυχία του.. δεν έχω κάνει την κίνηση να βάλω χέρι μέσα εννοείται. Πάω όμως κοντά και αρχίζει το κχχχχχχχ.. με το που του μιλήσω. Εν τω μεταξύ κάνει κατι άλλο περίεργο που δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω λόγω απειρίας. Με τα κ χχχ κάνει μια κίνηση με το κεφάλι ανοίγει στόμα κ κάνει ένα άλλο ήχο. Για το τελευταίο επιφυλάσσομαι γιατί θελω να τσεκάρω ότι γίνεται επι τούτου κάθε φορά που του μιλαω.. έως τώρα 3/3 έχουμε.. αυτό το κάνει μια φορά όχι σαν το κ χχχχχχχ που το κάνει κ δυο κ τρεις.. τι προτείνετε; Παιδιά ποστευω ότι δεν θα τον καταφέρω ποτέ. Αλήθεια..!  :sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Θα φτιάξει η σχέση σας σιγά σιγά. 

Και εμένα ήταν αγρίμι και πολύ σκληρός άντρας!! ￼￼ Αλλά με πολύ προσπάθεια και υπομονή ηρέμησε και έχει γίνει ένα τελείως άλλο πουλί που δείχνει την αγάπη του και ζητά το χάδι. Αλλά ακόμα και τώρα μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν θέλει να τον πιάνουμε... αλλά δεν με πειράζει.

----------


## koukoulis

Αν κάθεσαι αρκετή ώρα κοντά στο κλουβί του, σχετικά ακίνητη ή με πολύ ήπιες κινήσεις σε πρώτη φάση και του μιλάς χαμηλότονα, νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα συνηθίσει την παρουσία σου και δεν θα σε φοβάται ή φοβερίζει όταν θα πλησιάζεις. Έπειτα θα προχωρήσεις σε άλλα βήματα στην εξοικείωση μαζί του. Τι λές;

----------


## jennie.anthi

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ! Xrisam μου δινεις ελπίδες!!!  
Θα προσπαθήσω να δω τι θα γίνει.... εύχομαι να βελτιωθεί.. παιδιά να σας πω.. σκέφτομαι να πάρω κ άλλο. Budgie ήμερο. Θα τον επηρεάσει; Και εάν ναι, πιστεύετε από την εμπειρία σας θα τον επηρεάσει θετικά η αρνητικά;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

